

Awesome Flash World Cup calendar - richardw
http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/mundial/sudafrica-2010/calendario-english.html

======
bfung
This is not merely just a calendar, but can be viewed more like a "pivot
table". The dimensions are Teams (Groups are just groups of Teams), Cities,
and Time. Pick one, and it shows you the intersections with the other two
(well, shows matches and places the teams in the matches). Very clever UI
design for a traditional "Business Intelligence" report in the Enterprise
world. Perhaps something like this is applicable to
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs2.html>. The trick is that this "calendar" has
limited amount of items in each dimension.

------
ez77
This has come full circle for me. I received a link to it from Argentina, even
though I live in Spain and Marca is a Spanish magazine. I showed it to my
workmates and most had not seen it, and agreed that it was very well designed.
Now I see it #1 in HN! It's viral promotion in its best expression.

------
kilian
It would be fun to try and do this with CSS transforms, transitions, :target
selectors and a bit of javascript.

------
davnola
This is not awesome, this is merely circular.

One major problem: how can I see the data I want without leaving my mouse
hovering over the right segment?

For example, I hover over England (out in the quarters as per usual), move my
mouse to foreground a Skype window so I can organise some bevs with my friends
(IRL I have none, this is just an example), and lo- I am now seeing
Bloemfontein data. Grr.

~~~
richardw
Alt-tab works. You can alt-tab to your email and still mouse around the UI.
It's not perfect but it works.

~~~
davnola
Yes everyone here knows that. But it's not really the point is it? I mean I
can also move my mouse out through the very narrow channel between the
different segments of the annulus!

Instead I'm going to use a calendar that doesn't have all the drawbacks of
flash, that integrates with existing calendar/pim apps, and that - bonus item
- doesn't have a broken ui.

(EDIT: BTW I used to love Tudumo back in my Windows days, cheers)

~~~
richardw
Awesome, thanks for the btw! You on Linux/Mac?

~~~
davnola
Linux, Emacs and Org-Mode <http://orgmode.org/>

Anything else is just heresy and witchcraft :)

------
tomafro
It's definitely got an interesting UI, but I can't see myself actually using
it during the tournament.

On a similar theme, the best ical world cup calendar I've found is here:

[http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/rp57smf89rsb1hgo09abvq1m...](http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/rp57smf89rsb1hgo09abvq1mhg%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics)

~~~
ScottWhigham
Thanks - hadn't seen that one.

------
smackfu
Interesting that the countries are alphabetized in Spanish even though they
are displayed in English. Oops.

Spain = Espana USA = Estados Unidos France = France (or something)

------
dejb
The timezone is an issue. I'd prefer to see the times in my timezone rather
than South Africa.

------
hackermom
Doesn't strike me as awesome in any way. What's worse, it's pretty slow and
jumpy.

------
fabiandesimone
If you are on a BB download this one: <http://bit.ly/4LgF2K> is fantastic!

~~~
icefox
Why are you hiding this binary behind bit.ly? Why not the webpage for this
app?

~~~
fabiandesimone
Because the site is in Spanish. That link was taken from their web page.

A bit paranoid are we?

<http://s42.com.ve/s42Mundial/>

------
keyle
Some bad mouth would say "You can do it in HTML5", but I guess it's flash
because it's called World cup, not Apple cup. (oops)

~~~
mixmax
I think I would be able to make it work in IE6 with css and a bit of
javascript.

~~~
keyle
I'd like to see you make it all work like that and with fonts in, not all
images ;-)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The text in the example isn't selectable, searchable, SEO-able, cut'n'pastable
and probably isn't accessible, so why would images of text be worse?

~~~
niceguy101
Helps me take a hi resolution print-out without worrying about unreadable
text.

~~~
DougBTX
The images pixelate even in full screen mode, it's hardly designed for high
rez print-outs. Quite hard to print with the hover effect.

